# Comment choisir entre Airport Express et Extrême ?



## Deleted member 1115685 (2 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, j'aurais besoin de vos avis ainsi que de vos recommandations pour savoir quelle borne choisir entre une Airport Express et une Airport Extrême.

J'ai regardé sur le site d'Apple les comparaisons entre les bornes d'accès Wi-FI, mais cela ne m'a pas permis de faire mon choix.

Je voudrais connaitre les *avantages* et les *inconvénients* de chaque borne Airport *l'une par rapport à l'autre* et savoir pour quelle utilisation faudrait-il prendre laquelle.

Merci de votre compréhension.
----------------------------------​
| Je m'excuse par avance auprès des modérateurs si le sujet a déjà été traité. (les sujets que j'ai lus dataient un peu donc j'ai préféré demander plutôt que prendre des avis datant de 2007 à 2012) |


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2015)

Il faudrait que tu décrives tes besoins, ça serait plus rapide.
La page que tu cites donne les avantages / 'inconvénients' (fonctionnalité non présente) pour chacune des bornes


----------



## yorick (3 Janvier 2015)

Tu peux meme avoir un comparatif sur le site d'apple
https://www.apple.com/fr/compare-wifi-models/


Pour résumé, l'express permet de lire de la musique sans fil, Partager une imprimante sans fil
et est adapté pour un Appartement, petite maison.
L'extreme permet de Partager un disque dur externe ou une imprimante, de créer un réseau haut débit étendu est est adapté pour une Grande maison, bureau ou salle de classe

La petite est juste wifi 802.11n alors que la grande est ac.

L'extreme est surtout un routeur, switch. L'express est principalement pour le son déporté, l'imprimante USB déportée, l'extension d'un réseau WIFI ...






Généralement l'Expresse est pour le grand public. Quand on a certain besoin spécifique on prend l'Extreme ou on combine les deux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------

le débit aussi est important.
La petite a un débit moins important que la grande.
Mais 300 Mbit/s2 c deja très bien. Sauf si tu fais a des gros transfère a faire chez toi.


----------



## SteamEdge (3 Janvier 2015)

Personnellement je viens de passer de l'express à l'extrême.

La fonction Airplay de l'express est cool, mais tu ne peux pas l'utiliser pour streamer le son durant des vidéos, car il arrive avec une seconde de décalage avec la vidéo.

Mais ce n'est pas le point qui ma fait changer. Ce qui me gênait sur l'express c'est les ports Ethernet bridés en 100 Mbits. Je fais beaucoup de transfert en local via un Mac mini serveur, et être bloqué en 100 Mbits alors que le WiFi n permet des débits de 160 Mbit/s dans de bonnes conditions, cétait plutôt ennuyeux. Maintenant avec le WiFi ac je fais des pics à 520 Mbit/s et en WiFi n j'atteins mes 160 Mbits.

Après si tu ne fait pas beaucoup de transfert sur ton réseau local, la différence de 100 ne ce justifie pas, au contraire tu perd l'AirPlay.


----------

